
Show HN: Joy – a privacy-first, ad-free nutrition tracker for pragmatic types - silviogutierrez
1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.joyapp.com<p>2. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.joyapp.android<p>3. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;joy-health-tracker&#x2F;id955172784?ls=1&amp;mt=8o<p>Background<p>As an amateur powerlifter on constant cut&#x2F;bulk cycles, I found existing diet trackers way too slow and clunky. A food tracker should get out of the way; otherwise — in the heat of the moment — you&#x27;ll decide not to log things. Existing trackers also lacked flexibility for those times you dine out, skip meals, or need a break.<p>Privacy and focus<p>Thanks to HN, I&#x27;ve learned to value my attention and focus. So I rewrote Joy with that in mind. That means eliminating distractions, starting with ads.<p>You are not the product here. The app is. The business model is simple: if you like using it, you give us money. In return, we provide you with a service you find valuable.<p>Benefits<p>- No ads whatsoever. We value your attention span, so should you.<p>- We don&#x27;t sell your data. Your privacy is important.<p>- Barcode scanning in the — <i>optional</i> — native apps. Don&#x27;t need them? Don&#x27;t use them.<p>- Trend lines. Once you enter enough measurements, you can see trend lines. Weight jumps up and down every day. But a trend line shows real progress.<p>- Speed. Once you learn the ropes, it&#x27;s an order of magnitude faster to add entries than anything out there. A bold claim, but give it a shot. It was designed to be opened for as little as possible each day.<p>- Repetition, a cornerstone of a good diet, is especially easy. You can copy meals or entire days. You can even auto-repeat them.<p>- No community-entered foods. This is a feature in most cases. Food is from a professionally curated database (Nutritionix) or custom foods you enter. Most community entered-food in other apps is flat out wrong. Once I figure out a proper ranking &#x2F; vetting mechanism, I may introduce a comparable feature.
======
silviogutierrez
Tech Stack (We're on HN after all)

\- React, both for the app itself and the static pages.

\- Django for all server logic.

\- Heavy use of Redux for the application areas

\- Server-side rendered React templates with Django. Seamless with
[https://github.com/silviogutierrez/reactivated](https://github.com/silviogutierrez/reactivated)
.

\- PostgreSQL

\- TypeScript for all React code

\- Mypy for some Python code, and type generation to interact with TypeScript

Disclosures

\- I do use Google Analytics, but only on the marketing pages. Not in the app.

\- Mixpanel is used for my own analytics.

\- I'm working on a clearer privacy policy. Right now, I'm using the one
Automattic gracefully open sourced.

------
dastx
Is this open source?

~~~
silviogutierrez
It's not, it's a service. However, I'm actively open sourcing parts of the
stack at
[http://github.com/silviogutierrez/reactivated](http://github.com/silviogutierrez/reactivated)

Mainly, rendering Django + React seamlessly without having to build a SPA.

